
Two years later – did Traefik replace Nginx and HAproxy? - PatrolX
https://arador.com/two-years-later-did-traefik-replace-nginx-and-haproxy/
======
PatrolX
Any Traefik users here that actually did this?

~~~
dvtrn
I recently pivoted out of my org's DevOps & SRE team to something in middle-
management and product facing (many drinks have been spilled over this
decision) and one of my colleagues who still works on that team pushed traefik
enough that the team pivoted to it.

I couldn't tell you if it was the right or effective decision any more quickly
than I could tell you he's been battling with it constantly since getting the
greenlight from his PM to do so. Exposure is admittedly limited to hearing
about the struggles the team has faced through the water-cooler/coffee room
chats.

~~~
PatrolX
A lot of people seem to struggle with initial setup.

There's a lot of threads at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Traefik/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Traefik/) about
that but there's also a ton of guides and help so I'm not sure why there's so
much struggle.

Maybe it's because they're so used to doing it with nginx.

~~~
dvtrn
To be completely fair I think the struggles I've been hearing about are of the
PEBKAC variety, having worked with the operator for a couple of years before
the aforementioned pivot.

------
detaro
"Access denied"

